# New update



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There is a high threat from terrorism throughout Egypt, including in Sinai. Although security is tight throughout the country, especially in resort areas, there remains a high risk of attacks, which could be indiscriminate, including in public places frequented by expatriates and foreign travellers such as hotels and restaurants. 


New update from the BE


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

The US Embassy hasn't had much to say recently (by email) except for US election drivel.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Five terrorists have been caught apparently plotting an attack on British tourists in an Egyptian resort in the lead-up to Christmas.
The suspected jihadists were arrested by Egyptian counter terror police as they collected rocket-propelled grenades, rifles and pistols in an attempt believed to be similar to the Mumbai attacks in India which killed 166 people in November 2008.#
Authorities claimed that the gang planned to attack the ‘softer target of British tourists’ holidaying at the idyllic beachside resort of Sharm el-Sheikh on the Red Sea


Read more: British tourists targeted in foiled terror plot at Egypt beach resort as Muslim terrorists arrested by police | Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

These aren't the same fellas in Nasr City, are they?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> These aren't the same fellas in Nasr City, are they?




No another group.... wonder how many holidays wont be booked because of this... another nail in the coffin for the tourist industry.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The suspects were held near the border with Gaza as the weapons were taken to a safe house in Egypt.
In a separate incident, security forces arrested two men allegedly linked to 83 bombs found by security forces in a car on a highway outside Cairo, the Egyptian Interior Ministry said in a statement on Wednesday.

This may be the Nasr City guys..Police also raided an apartment in Cairo and seized 1.1lbs of ball bearings, which are often used in bombs to cause greater damage and injury, and a bomb-making manual.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

1.


MaidenScotland said:


> The suspects were held near the border with Gaza as the weapons were taken to a safe house in Egypt.


2.


MaidenScotland said:


> In a separate incident, security forces arrested two men allegedly linked to 83 bombs found by security forces in a car on a highway outside Cairo, the Egyptian Interior Ministry said in a statement on Wednesday.


3.


MaidenScotland said:


> This may be the Nasr City guys..Police also raided an apartment in Cairo and seized 1.1lbs of ball bearings, which are often used in bombs to cause greater damage and injury, and a bomb-making manual.


So that's three? Amirite?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

it's only a matter of time until a big tragedy happens again


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> 1.
> 
> 2.
> 
> ...


4 cells:

Egyptian Security forces managed to arrest four terrorist cells, including cells in Nasr City, the cities of New Cairo and Sayeda Zeinab, and on the desert road from Cairo to Alexandria.
About this Article
Summary:
Egyptian security forces arrested 12 men on charges of plotting to overthrow the government and seized large caches of weapons and explosives in raids on four alleged terrorist cells in and around Cairo, Al-Masry Al-Youm reports.

According to investigations by the Supreme State Security Prosecution, 12 individuals are accused of being linked to one person living abroad, who was sending them emails and funds.
They were remanded in custody for 15 days and placed in solitary confinement for security reasons. The men were also charged with seeking to overthrow the government. The detainees, however, denied the charges made against them.
According to an Interior Ministry statement, the detainees were found in possession of large quantities of explosives, sniper and automatic weapons, 10 bags of TNT, rocket-propelled grenades, 83 explosive vials, missile launchers, anti-tank missiles, 63 bombs and explosive belts, a large number of exploding phones, 199 detonators, nine boxes of explosives, 23 sniper bullets, half a kilogram of ball bearings, papers containing method of preparation and installation of explosive bombs, as well as electronic circuits for the preparation of bombs in Cairo's industrial zone.
At first, the security forces seized 83 explosive vials that were in a car on the desert road from Cairo to Ismailia. The security forces arrested two passengers, while two other assailants exchanged fire with the police before fleeing the scene, wounding one security member. Moreover, hand grenades and other explosive materials were also found when searching the car.
Adel Awad Shehto, a leader in the jihadist group said before the prosecutor that he did not know the detainees who were arrested in New Cairo or Nasr City. He also denied possessing any weapons and denied the accusations that he was part of a plan to carry out terrorist acts in the country.
The accused criticized the National Security Service for its method of work, stressing that it was no different from the former regime [of Hosni Mubarak].
Meanwhile, a Tunisian detainee, Mohammed Saeed Merghany, stressed that he came Cairo to work in the technology industry, at the recommendation of the accused, Nabil Abdel-Moneim. He explained that he is an expert in explosives, but did not use his expertise in illegal activities.
He also pointed out that some of the accused in the case have asked him to teach them how to dismantle bombs, claiming that they want to gain experience in this field.
Moreover, former officer Tarik Abu al-Azzem, an accused in the case, said he was not part of the cell, but he has a friendly relationship with the accused. He stressed that he is no longer interested in politics, after he was accused in a criminal military case eight years ago.


Read more: Egypt Seizes Weapons, Arrests 12 Accused of Plot to Topple Regime - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> 1.
> 
> 2.
> 
> ...




Seems so


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gunmen in Egypt have killed two policemen and wounded two others in the El-Arish region of the Sinai peninsula on Saturday, state television reported.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice to see the secret police are on top of things.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland (well said:


> the idyllic beachside resort of Sharm el-Sheikh


There's another Sharm el-Sheikh?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is the English translation of a photo and text on facebook

, it says that the police force in Arish, North Sinai have all left their stations in fear of the terrorist organizations there and that the people are calling for the army to urgently intervene as well as shouting for Morsi to step down and go to hell..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> This is the English translation of a photo and text on facebook
> 
> , it says that the police force in Arish, North Sinai have all left their stations in fear of the terrorist organizations there and that the people are calling for the army to urgently intervene as well as shouting for Morsi to step down and go to hell..


They have been demonstrating after 3 cops were killed today In AL Arish. Interesting that the same police force who disappeared after jan25 are now demanding protection  So we need someone to protect the police? only in Egypt


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

From twitter just now: 

3 officers killed today, was revenge for killing of 2 Bedouin from different families in cold blood in past days by police. #Sinaistan

Military deploys heavily around North-Sinai Central Prison, police stations and attempt to control situation in Arish. #Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No civilian face next time?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Mark my words: Sinai will decide Egypt's fate, one way or another. If situation deteriorates to the point where Israel decide to intervene we can all forget about a transition to anything resembling civilian rule.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Syrian tanks on the Golan Heights ...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Syrian tanks on the Golan Heights ...


Syria? How long have you got? :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Long enough to pack a bag lol


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Drove to Sharm Friday morning and no problem, managed it in 5 hours although we timed it so they were still sleeping at the checkpoints. Came back last night and it was farcical with them providing a police escort between checkpoints. On the positive side we had to drive at minimum 120km per hour to keep up and no speeding tickets!

We were down for a rugby match and the team bus took 11 hours, held up at each checkpoint and then they ran out of fuel......stuck for two hours in the middle of no-where at 3am while the numpty driver hitched back to the nearest gas station.....


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Apparently Defense Minister Al Sisi is in North Sinai, to meet the governor after demonstrators demanded his removal following death of 3 policemen yesterday.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Statement concerning media reports about UK Government travel advice to Egypt
04 November 2012
Our overall advice for travel to Egypt has not changed this weekend
Our overall advice for travel to Egypt has not changed this weekend. With the exception of those areas set out in the travel advice (available at Egypt travel advice), we do not advise against travel to Egypt. Changes made over the weekend concerned the threat of terrorism. However, these changes have not affected our overall advice on where to travel in Egypt.

Statement concerning media reports about UK Government travel advice to Egypt


----------

